# Looking for Oponions on Hoyt Katera XL for 3d



## C.Callison (Jun 20, 2006)

I have 3 hoyts, ultra tec, ultra elite and a vulcan. I think the katera would be a good choice for 3d and hunting. I would not let the 35 in ATA bother me. I have found that hoyt bows are very easy to shoot. In my opinion their is not a better bow than a ultratec with a cam and 1/2. I dont think you will go wrong with this bow.


----------



## Kill Shill (Sep 23, 2008)

you can expect to perform like most other top bows in that Brace/a2a/limb geometry configuration with the bonus of having the best limbs in the Industry.


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

I have one and its a real fine bow. With 29" draw and Z3 cams--305 fps here. Bow holds very nice.
I also use my for hunting.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Good bow. With cam and a half it would do well in 3D.
Under-rated in MHO.


----------



## Bakeman57 (Dec 20, 2007)

*Katera XL*

To date I have posted my best scores with this bow. Its a shooter.
Killed 4 deer with it too!


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

That's a great all around bow. Should work fine for what your going to do with it. They're faster than people think which will help.


----------



## Hittingguru (Oct 1, 2004)

Shot one the whole last 3D season. 60 lb., 27.5 dl, 320 gr. arrow- got 285 consistantly. Great bow for 3D's.


----------



## Trykon Mike (Aug 25, 2007)

Shot it all last year for 3D, and probably will again this year. 27 draw, 63lbs, 332 grain arrow-284 fps


----------



## WAMJ (Mar 16, 2008)

The wife switched from bowtech to hoyt and swears buy it, so much I had to get her a katera to hunt with since her katera xl is blue, plenty of speed super nice. I was going to get me one they quit making it so I ordered the maxxis 35.


----------



## Bird Dogg (Aug 18, 2009)

*hoyt*

my setup, Hoyt Katera Xl, HHA sight with 7x lens, dead center stab and side bars, good bow for 3d, have new maxxis coming in soon......


----------

